# My stuff -



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Onkyo TX-SR505 7.1 Receiver
Speakers:
Mains: DIY Natalie P Bookshelf Speakers
Center Channel: Infinity Reference MTM
Subwoofer: Onkyo SKW-520 10" Downfiring Side-Ported
Surround Speakers: 2 x Madisound, RB-Kit, 0.5CF box with 48Hz tuned port mounted in ceiling.
Surround Speakers: 2 x Onkyo SKM-520S/SKB-520 Mounted in the Ceiling
Samsung BD-P1500 Bluray Player
Samsung 50" LED Rear Projection DLP - 1080p Model: HL-T5087S
HP 2.6GHz Quad Core Vista Premium Media Center
Playstation 2


----------

